# Dog Theft



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We, here in Norfolk, have seen an increase in dogs being stolen. Some are just stolen at random and there are reports that the thieves drive round in white vans and just steal them from gardens or parks etc. Others seem to be targeted thefts such as from kennels containing working gundogs or show dogs.
Is this a nationwide problem?


We are now being told to keep an eye on our dogs and not leave them unattended anywhere, even in our own gardens!!!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Too many reports like this, no smoke without fire, methinks!
Don't have a dog just now but I'm sure those of you who do keep a careful eye on them. 
Good friends are worth keeping


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes ,dog thefts do seem to be on the increase, I saw a figure of 60 a week and although I thought our new crossbreed would be safe apparently they are targeting crossbreeds as well. Mind you Nancy is very nervous of strangers so perhaps that may turn out to be good thing........fingers crossed as it is happening a lot locally.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder why as there must be lots being disposed of by PDSA, RSPCA and Battersea.?

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I think these dog robbers/ russtlers are then selling the dogs and probably selling them cheaper than the dog resue centers
One other point, rescue centers will not give out dogs to just anyone so perhaps that might have something to do with it.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's always been a problem...nowadays there is much more communication so it is assumed that there are dramatic increases in the trade. 
My belief is that it is a slow and steady increase.
Obviously the more disposable income that becomes available the more the black market cashes in!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

EJB said:


> It's always been a problem...nowadays there is much more communication so it is assumed that there are dramatic increases in the trade.
> My belief is that it is a slow and steady increase.
> Obviously the more disposable income that becomes available the more the black market cashes in!


In that case with the economic situation as it is at the moment shouldn't the thefts be going down?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I wonder why as there must be lots being disposed of by PDSA, RSPCA and Battersea.?
> 
> Ray.


They steal pedigree dogs to breed litters of puppies. Some breeds can cost £2,000+ for a pup.

Others are stolen as bait dogs to train fighting dogs.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

greygit said:


> In that case with the economic situation as it is at the moment shouldn't the thefts be going down?


No! Since when did crime go down when things are tight for normal people.

Crime goes up when there is a squeeze and crime goes up when there isn't!

It's the only trade with a guaranteed golden future.....unless you get caught of course:wink2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Certain dogs get stolen to act as 'warm up acts' for fighting dogs. They are put in with the fighter to get the blood-lust up.


Personally I'd put the fighting dog owners in there to achieve that, if it were me...


Graham :frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, I think no dog, of whatever breed or cross breed, is safe. I always put the word "neutered" on my dog's tag. Not just to deter thieves but to inform vets who might end up treating her. Easy to see if a male dog is neutered, not so easy with a bitch.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Cat and dog fur was the main reason for theft moons ago....but saw a recent TV programme where some High Street Faux fur was actually cats and dogs.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I heard it was some breeds that may now be hard to get 

No one will steal the hound from hell >

We have double locked gates to protect THEM 

I wouldn’t risk it unless introduced 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

EJB said:


> Cat and dog fur was the main reason for theft moons ago....but saw a recent TV programme where some High Street Faux fur was actually cats and dogs.


Gulp! 

Sandra it is popular breeds that sell well. These are dogs like French Bulldogs, Pugs etc, though any cute breed will sell well. Any breed will do for dog bait in the fighting rings. The police don't seem to want to know. It infuriated me the other day when I was watching one of those police programmes and they stopped some lads on suspicion of driving without the owners consent. When asked what they were doing with their sister's car the lad replied "I was selling a dog". He pointed over the road at a young Whippet going off with some other "lads". The police officer did not even ask if the dog was his to sell! He could have just stolen it from a garden 
There are plans afoot to make dogs more than the "possessions" that they are now considered to be in law. Hopefully they will given the status of family member


----------

